# Pigeon is down with yellow droppings



## muffi123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi folks,

I have a pair of fantail pigeons they are with me from the last month. They were doing well since yesterday. Today morning I noticed the male is inactive, hesitating to fly. His tail is down to the ground. Doing yellow droppings and when he tried to eat, it vomited all out.

I am worried about it as I have heard that yellow droppings are dangerous.

I am living in Karachi, Pakistan.

Please advice.

Thank you


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Could indicate something affecting the bird's liver. Unfortunately, there are some quite different problems that can do this. Are you able to get the bird to a vet who deals with birds in your city, and could test droppings samples?


----------



## mbkhan (Apr 7, 2014)

to me it looks like Adenovirus. yellow diarrhea and vomitting are the symptoms of this problem.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I had and still have pigeons with yellow droppings. I lab tested one and found e-coli. 


If is yellow and completely liquid is a dangerous condition, you need to make an injection with Lincospectin ASAP, 0.2 ml / day for 3 days (for a normal weight pigeon, or less if the pigeon is small).



I tried several medicines to eradicate the e-coli and the only one that managed to change the color of droppings back to (relatively) normal was Enrofloxacine (Baytril). But because the environment is contaminated, the e-coli comes again and again so you better focuse on *building robust metabolism and immune system* to your birds instead of reducing the disease. Give lots of probiotics, good food, keep the birds in a dry environment without dust or something that may be host for fungi, like a library with books or much furniture and so on. Also keep the birds in sun as much as possible.


Vomiting may come from crop problems, see other threads about crop wattering and massaging.


----------



## mbkhan (Apr 7, 2014)

AnderIS, can you please post the picture of yellow dropping you are experiencing in you loft??? that would help. thanks


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

In this thread are some photos with liquid yellow droppings of a pigeon that died:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/sneezing-and-vomiting-stretching-wings-72334.html

He died because I washed his crop and extracted the liquid with a syringe, which was too stressing for his weakened organism, otherwise maybe I could have saved him. 





And in this thread is a pigeon with brown and yellow droppings that was lab-tested and identified with e-coli. At some point he got worse and had liquid yellow droppings I but I managed to stabilize him with injection with Lincospectin. Now continues to sneeze and I wait the results of a new test few days from now.

www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-not-in-good-shape-72432.html


----------

